# Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?



## Hänschen (2. November 2012)

*Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

Hallo, gibts ein günstiges Tablet um die 100 Euro (+/-50)
mit dem man anständig Surfen kann und evtl. youtube Videos gucken kann auf dem Sofa ?

Das Amazon Gerät soll ja sehr eingeschränkt sein las ich ^^

Oh und ein HDMI Anschluss wäre cool.


----------



## ct5010 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

für 100€ +- 100 () bekommst du das Nexus 7  Wäre so das günstigste^^


----------



## Low (3. November 2012)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

Jo das Nexus 7


----------



## XT1024 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

Anständig surfen ist so eine Sache. Technisch schafft das wohl jedes halbwegs aktuelle Gerät. Reicht so ein 7" Kleinteil; ist 9,7/10" zu groß oder schwer?

Für 180 € gibt es halt auch z.B. 9,7" mit 'nem Dual Core, 1 GB RAM, 16 GB intern, micro SD, USB, HDMI, JB


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. November 2012)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

Wenn, dann das Asus Nexus 7. Das Teil ist die absolute P/L Bombe. Das Problem ist eben meist, dass die richtig günstigen Teile nen schlechten Prozessor und einen miserablen Touch haben. An das Display des Nexus 7 kommt in der Preisklasse nichts ran. Und CPU technisch sollte ein Nvidia 4 Kerner deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden  .
Ich hoffe, dass du dein Budget etwas erhöhst...das Nexus 7 wärs wert.


----------



## TempestX1 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

Würde auch zum Nexus 7 raten. Zur Zeit einfach das Tablet bei dem du bei "kleinem Geld die größte Ausstattung bekommst"*

*verglichen zu den Wettbewerbern.


----------



## Ninsche (8. November 2012)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

Ich klinke mich hier einfach mal mit ein...

Und wenn es ein 10" Tablet sein soll, weil die Frau, wie immer, wegen der größe nörgelt? 
Das Nexus 10 ist zu teuer, wäre das Galaxy Tab2 interessant oder gibt es etwas günstigeres, das halbwegs Qualität bietet?


----------



## ViP94 (8. November 2012)

Das Kindle Fire ist auch noch ne Möglichkeit, vor allem weil es billiger ist.


----------



## Mr.Pink (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

Von Conrad das Odys Xelio : Odys XELIO Tablet PC & eBook-Reader 17,78 cm (7") mit Android 4.0. mini HDMI & 3G SurfStick Ready, EXKLUSIV BEI CONRAD ! im Conrad Online Shop | 878200
Ich habe es mit Jelly Bean CM10 laufen und lese damit meine Epaper Zeitung und für 88€ + Versand ist das voll Okay. Man darf natürlich keine Nexus 7 erwarten.


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

hol dir ein ainol aurora auf ebay, schnell, 100e mit ips display.


----------



## pringles (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

wenn du auf hdmi verzichten kannst hier ein preisbrecher (50€  )


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

würd mir bei all dem aber eines mit halbwegs guten blickwinkel gönnen, sonst macht das wirklich keinen spaß..


----------



## Austi2k (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

Wenn es wirklich nur zum surfen sein soll, dann nimm doch einfach ein China pad?! Die sind zwar langsam aber zum surfen reicht es allemal!


----------



## pringles (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

es gibt auch bessere china pads, dualcore, android 4.1.1, 1024*600 und hdmi anschluss für 80€


----------



## GrannyStylez (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billiges Tablet zum Surfen über WLAN ?*

Ich würde dir echt von billig Tablets abraten! Ich hab da durchgehend schlechtes Feedback und selber auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Nexus 7, Galaxy Tab 2.0 7", Das neue ASUS Fonepad welches es ab April für 220€ geben soll vielleicht?


----------

